# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Արտակումբային մրցույթներ >  Սցենարիստների մրցույթ. հայտարարություն

## Վարպետ

Իմ սիրելի ազգ: Նախապես ներողություն եմ խնդրում, եթե թեման բացել եմ ոչ այնտեղ, որտեղ պետք է, սակայն խնդրում եմ` այն թողնել հատկապես այստեղ, իմ անգին ադմիններ :Smile:  Բանն այն է, որ նախ ինձ հարազատ այս վայրում ես վաղուց չէի եղել, ու պարզապես պատիվ ու երջանկություն է էստեղ մեծ դադարից հետո նորից թեմա բացելը, երկրորդ` ըստ էության հայտարարությունը ստեղծագործողների համար է, եւ կարծում եմ` այստեղ կարելի է հարցերի պատասխանել եւ քննարկել ընթացքը, եւ երրորդ` այն հայտարարության լինկը, որն այստեղ կտեղադրեմ, շատ նման է մեր լեգենդար "Պատմվածք փակ աչքերովին":

Հա, ու չորրորդ, ամենակարեւոր: Ես հիմա webtv.am կայքի հայտարարած մրցույթի ժյուրիի անդամ եմ, եւ երջանիկ կլինեմ, եթե պատահական դուրսպրծուկների ուղարկած տեքստերից զատ մրցույթին մասնակցեն նաեւ իմ մի տոննա տաղանդաշատ ընկերները, որոնց կարդալը միշտ հաճույք ա պատճառել :Smile: 

Սա հայտարարության լինկն ա, սիրով սպասում եմ հարցերի ու մեկնաբանությունների :Smile: 
http://webtv.am/hatuk-blog/script-rules/

----------

Ariadna (28.06.2011), impression (28.06.2011), Jarre (28.06.2011), Kita (28.06.2011), Moonwalker (28.06.2011), VisTolog (28.06.2011), Անի Ներկարար (28.06.2011), Հայկօ (28.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (29.06.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ըստ կետ 6-ի, այն է՝



> 6. Նախաբանի շարունակությունը չպետք է ունենա տրամաբանական ավարտ` հնարավորություն տալով շարունակել մրցույթը երրորդ, չորրորդ եւ հաջորդիվ այլ կտորների համար` մինչ տրամաբանական ավարտն ինքնուրույն հասունանա:


ստացվում է, որ սերիալի սցենար են ուզում խրախուսական նվերով:  :Jpit:  Մի կողմից լավ է, որ ցանկացողները կկարողանան մասնակցել, մյուս կողմից... չգիտեմ: Ինչևէ. մրցույթը հարմար է ոչ հայտնի ու փորձի պակաս ունեցող ստեղծագործողների համար, ում համար այդ ընթացքում վարպետանալն ավելի կարևոր է:

Մաղթում եմ հաջողութոյւն պոտենցիալ մասնակիցներին: :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

Նպատակը հենց դա ա, որ մարդիկ սկսեն ի հայտ գալ, խրախուսական նվերն էլ ըստ էության նրանց անունները շրջանառության մեջ դնելն ա, էլի, Ֆոտոն ջան: Ու բացի այդ, նենց էլ չի, որ փորձի ավելցուկ ունեցողները մեռան դույլերով փող տուն տանելով :Smile:  Շուկային ինտեգրվելը, լավ ծանոթություններն ու կոնկրետ միջավայրում հայտնի դառնալը շատ կարեւոր բաղկացուցիչներ են: Բացի այդ, եթե ֆիլմը նկարահանվի, սցենարի ստեղծմանը մասնակցածները "պրոկատի" հնարավոր եկամուտներից բաժին են ունենալու միանշանակ, էնպես չի, որ խրախուսանքով գնվում ա սցենարը ու վերջ: Ինչու մարդիկ, որոնք գրել գիտեն, չեն կարող փորձել ներգրավվել շուկայում ու փող վաստակել իրենց տաղանդով:

----------

Kita (29.06.2011), Անի Ներկարար (29.06.2011)

----------


## Վարպետ

Ու չէ, չէ, սերալի սցենար չի, ֆիլմի սցենար ա:

----------

Անի Ներկարար (29.06.2011)

----------


## rstak58

Բարև Ձեզ։ ինձ պետք Է սցեհարիստ։ Ես ունեմ մի նյութ որը ուզում եմ դարձնել սցենար կինոյի համար

----------

